# Burstner 820



## bren96 (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi 

I'm looking for a Burstner 820i. 

It's the one with the double dinette as opposed to the 821 that has the L-shaped seat. 

Does anyone out there know of one for sale? 

Thanks in advance. 

Brendan


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

one on ebay at the moment search unde " burstner motorhome"


----------



## bookworm (Dec 8, 2008)

Burstner will offer this layout for 2011..its called the I822!


----------



## bren96 (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi

Saw the one on Ebay. Bit out of my price range.

Am looking forward to seeing the pic of the 822, but afraid that's all I'll be able to do, look!

Thanks


----------



## bookworm (Dec 8, 2008)

Apparently it will not be a stand-alone model but the dinette with front and rear facing travel seats (with 3 point belts making 6 in total) will be avaialble as a "to order" option on the I821 and I810.

Bookworm


----------

